# Velodrome for Boulder?



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

This article was in the Boulder Daily Camera: http://www.dailycamera.com/bdc/city_news/article/0,1713,BDC_2422_3385953,00.html

Investors peddle velodrome Land use issues may block proposal for cycling facility

*By Chris Barge, Camera Staff Writer*
*December 9, 2004*

It was all the cyclists hanging out at Vecchio's bicycle shop could think about Wednesday. An e-mail was circulating. Plans were in the works for a $25 million Boulder Velodrome just east of town. "I'm just too excited," said Sean Bragstad, a Vecchio's owner. "I need to temper it with beer."

A trio of principal investors put the word out Wednesday that they will meet with other investors and the cycling community Sunday to talk about their plan for a world-class velodrome. Plans include a 250-meter track, plus 30,000 square feet of attached buildings housing a cancer and chronic disease rehabilitation center, nutrition research center, multi-sport training center and exercise science laboratory. 

"This is Boulder's Eiffel Tower," said Jim Sherman, a general partner of the proposed Life Performance Center. "This is the way to get Boulder on the map internationally for many positive reasons." 

The project already faces one significant obstacle � Boulder County approval. It's proposed for the field next to the Bridge School, 6717 South Boulder Road, next to Sacred Heart of Mary Catholic Church. Investors have not yet approached the county about their proposal in the rural setting. 

"It would be a very difficult place to approve it," Boulder County Director of Land Use Graham Billingsley said Wednesday when told of the plans. "The history of that location is not positive for this." 

The Bridge School moved to that address, which was formerly the Abbey of St. Walburga, in 1996. 

In January 2001, Sherman, a school trustee, asked the county to allow the school to expand by 5,544 square feet. The Boulder County Board of Commissioners denied the request and reprimanded the school for allowing enrollment to grow beyond an initial agreement with the county. 

"That's certainly one reason we've done nothing until the new commissioners came in," Sherman said. "I wouldn't expect Graham (Billingsley) to be in favor of it and I'm sure Ron Stewart and Paul Danish wouldn't be in favor of it either. But the economy has changed around here and we've tried to be good stewards." 

Commissioners Stewart and Danish � known for their strong stances against rural development � will be replaced in January by former Boulder City Councilman Will Toor and Boulder County Open Space attorney Ben Pearlman. They will join Commissioner Tom Mayer, who was elected in 2002. 

Toor was out of town Wednesday. Pearlman declined to comment on the matter, reasoning that he did not want to weigh in on what could become a quasi-judicial land use proceeding for him. 

Velodromes are indoor, banked tracks used for competitive road cycling. About 20 exist in the United States and Canada. This would be Colorado's second velodrome, in addition to one in Colorado Springs. 

Vecchio's co-owner Peter Chisholm called the Boulder Velodrome "a phenomenal idea." He said it would be great for the significant Boulder cycling community, both to participate in and to watch. Plus, he said, it would boost business for every bike shop in town. 

_Contact Camera Staff Writer Chris Barge at (303) 473-1389 or [email protected]._


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

saw that. The paper version said something about an organizational meeting at 4PM on Sunday. I'm planning to attend if possible. Anyone else know more about this? I knew a few people that were involved with the original Velodrome idea--not sure if this is the same group or not. I think this would be a great thing for Boulder. Where better to have a velodrome than an area synonymous with cycling to begin with! And it would also be a great activity to introduce kids to the sport. Let's hope our pigheaded county comissioners can be swayed to see the light and not sh*tcan this one before it even gets off the ground.


----------



## spu2261 (Aug 26, 2004)

Where will the meeting take place? I'd be interested inknowing this. Whatever happened to the plan to build the velodrome out on Valmont?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

spu2261 said:


> Where will the meeting take place? I'd be interested inknowing this. Whatever happened to the plan to build the velodrome out on Valmont?


I think it is at The Bridge School on South Boulder Road. Forget the room, but I'm guessing it won't be too hard to find. This is the same group that wanted to build at Valmont. Just got an email from a friend who has been involved for the past 5 yrs or so and he says it's the same thing. Guess the biggest obstacle is our obstinate County Commissioners who I believe torpedoed the Valmont location as it was building steam. Namely Paul Danish and a few others. If I hear back from him I'll let you know more details.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Three words:*

Ain't gonna happen 

(not at that location). 

They wouldn't allow a 5K sq ft building now they want a 30K sq ft bldg? The new commish Toor is way worse than Danish and Stewart _combined_. 

The only way this will be built (as specified) will be out of Boulder County.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

PDex said:


> Ain't gonna happen
> 
> (not at that location).
> 
> ...


I hope you are wrong. Evidently the rumor is that the new comissioners like it and they are going to push for approval in Jan so we'll see. Funding still up in the air too, but I guess they are talking to corporations to see if they will help swing it.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I hope you are wrong. Evidently the rumor is that the new comissioners like it and they are going to push for approval in Jan so we'll see. Funding still up in the air too, but I guess they are talking to corporations to see if they will help swing it.


I have a bunch of hte artist renderings and have seen some of the plans. If the city approves it, it would really be phenomenal. I would fricking leave work every day and ride there. Hell, I would come out of retirement and do a six day.,


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Not the city - the county is responsible*

There are some fairly well-connected political people in Spanish Hills as well as around Baseline Reservoir (some have property tucked back so far between Baseline and South Boulder Road that you don't know that there are 10K sq foot homes back there. Lot's of money to fight it. 

I'm not saying it is not a good idea. Just that the county will think it is in the wrong place.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Bring it over to Broomfield*



PDex said:


> Ain't gonna happen
> 
> (not at that location).
> 
> ...



If Boulder won't do it send it over to Broomfield. Since that's where I'm at it would be great. City council there doesn't seem to approve bike paths, but just about every other building project !

KJ


----------



## germplayer (Jan 6, 2005)

*Denver*

I heard somewhere that it was going to be built in Denver and that all Boulder options were out now. But, I can't remember where I heard it.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

germplayer said:


> I heard somewhere that it was going to be built in Denver and that all Boulder options were out now. But, I can't remember where I heard it.


Denver might be better suited for such a complex. Although a lot more demand for it is in boulder, the city probably doesn't want a box-like complex. So unless someone out there is looking to hire a sweet design architect and propose something the city would be proud to have... good luck

Oh, get your facts strait before you dog Will Toor. The guy has done a lot for the city of boulder and its cycling community. He's been a long time proponent of the city's bike path system and a catylist in getting commuters into bikes and buses. And quite frankly, building such a complex in the rual area of boulder goes against the longterm plans for the city and its growth. 

Thanks for all the hard work Will!
-dave


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*I have my opinions on Toor*



dfleck said:


> Denver might be better suited for such a complex. Although a lot more demand for it is in boulder, the city probably doesn't want a box-like complex. So unless someone out there is looking to hire a sweet design architect and propose something the city would be proud to have... good luck
> 
> Oh, get your facts strait before you dog Will Toor. The guy has done a lot for the city of boulder and its cycling community. He's been a long time proponent of the city's bike path system and a catylist in getting commuters into bikes and buses. And quite frankly, building such a complex in the rual area of boulder goes against the longterm plans for the city and its growth.
> 
> ...



Toor is a twerp. I have lived in Boulder for more than 25 years and have seen what has happened to the city over this tenure. While it is true he has been an advocate for bike paths, etc. he presided over a council that has *almost* killed the goose that laid the golden egg. His support for huge expensive projects (e.g., the B'way tunnel that goes to the Basemar center) come at the expense of maintaining existing bike paths and building more simple bike paths that are needed in other parts of the city. 

Toor is condescending, elitist, and one of the most "political" (read: pandering) members of the council. I've personally known three members of the council during my time here (Page, Greenlee, and Havlick) and have great respect for what they built from the late 70's to early 90's. Toor has yet to earn my respect.


----------



## cyclemama (Apr 18, 2005)

*I have my opinions about Mr.Toor too.*

Will Toor and the Boulder city council offer great support for some cyclists. BUT in their tunnel vision view, the only legitimate reason to ride a bike is to go to work.

Look at how Boulder celebrates bike month in June, "Bike to Work Day" (whoo hoo). No celebratory crits on the hill, or down town, no slow races, no costume races, no log pulls, no limbos. NOTHING THAT WOULD CONSTITUTE FUN ON A BIKE.

They don't seem to realize that the two are linked. If you don't have fun on a bike first, why would you opt to ride it to work?

Went down to the velodrome at OTC yesterday and had a great time. I hope one is built closer to Boulder soon, but don't hold your breath on it being in Boulder County - you'll turn blue.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

cyclemama said:


> Will Toor and the Boulder city council offer great support for some cyclists. BUT in their tunnel vision view, the only legitimate reason to ride a bike is to go to work.
> 
> Look at how Boulder celebrates bike month in June, "Bike to Work Day" (whoo hoo). No celebratory crits on the hill, or down town, no slow races, no costume races, no log pulls, no limbos. NOTHING THAT WOULD CONSTITUTE FUN ON A BIKE.
> 
> ...


So why does this responcibility to make something fun on a bike happen fall on the shoulders of the city council?

The fact is they have a lot of other concerns. Like serving the needs of the entire community. Have you tried promoting an event? Its easy to complain if something isn't there for you but its more dificult to do something about it.


----------



## cyclemama (Apr 18, 2005)

dfleck said:


> So why does this responcibility to make something fun on a bike happen fall on the shoulders of the city council?
> 
> The fact is they have a lot of other concerns. Like serving the needs of the entire community. Have you tried promoting an event? Its easy to complain if something isn't there for you but its more dificult to do something about it.


I try to promote the participation of junior women in cycling. see www.pedalgirlpedal.com. So I am trying to do something. I do know several people that try to work with the city to promote events, and the city has a very obstructionist view of anything that goes outside of their view. Look at the thursday night cruiser rides as an example. When looked at in the broader sense of serving the entire community, the hikers get it all and the cyclists get to bike to work (but not very fast if they are on the boulder bike path).


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

cyclemama said:


> I try to promote the participation of junior women in cycling. see www.pedalgirlpedal.com. So I am trying to do something. I do know several people that try to work with the city to promote events, and the city has a very obstructionist view of anything that goes outside of their view. Look at the thursday night cruiser rides as an example. When looked at in the broader sense of serving the entire community, the hikers get it all and the cyclists get to bike to work (but not very fast if they are on the boulder bike path).


In all fairness, the thursday cruiser are pretty flamboyant with open containers. If you had 50 people walking down the street with open containers you'd get the same reaction. Unfortunatly even when the ride when 'dry' the man still stuck around and acted like complete asses. I don't know if using drunk bikers as an example really gets your point across. Now the naked cruiser on the other hand protesting the Iraq war was more well recived. We drank before and after but not during. I mean, where would we hide the bottle? The cops in boulder are known for overreacting. And those pigs that kicked Chrissy off her bike, for shame!!! Who kicks a girl off their bike, honestly!


----------

